# "...Like a Duck to Water" lol



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

That was really cute. The first duck in was pure joy.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

How sweet! I wish they had just let the ducks go in on their own accord, but it does not appear they were traumatized at all by it.


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

They all look so happy now.


----------

